# Hello all



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

From south central KY. I have been lurking long enough, glad to join you all and be able to participate not just read.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2019)

Welcome neighbor. 

If you been lurking you know the drill.  Hip boots are de rigeur.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 8, 2019)

Hope you've had all your shots.

If not, shots are available at the board bar.
(Tell them Joe sent ya)

Hope you took time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines.

knowledge of them comes in handy.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2019)

_welcome mr hillbilly.... now that the formal greetings have been made..._

*Inappropriate for Zone 1--Removed 

*
_*hope we cross paths very soon.  *_


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Yup, had all my shots. Been around the forums world and back. Thanks for the reminder I will go read them now.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2019)

Pogo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > _welcome mr hillbilly.... now that the formal greetings have been made..._
> ...



oh all right.  my bad.  can i try again?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 8, 2019)

To the point...
Are you Liberal, normal or a neo-Con?


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2019)

welcome to the board & hopefully we can engage in some lively banter...


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Pogo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > _welcome mr hillbilly.... now that the formal greetings have been made..._
> ...



It's OK POGO. Some people just assume things. I retired here in 2010, have a small farm now. I'm actually a born and raised Yankee.

Looking forward to it Playtime.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> To the point...
> Are you Liberal, normal or a neo-Con?



SAVE IT ALREADY.  This is an *intro *thread.  Y'all hacks gotta quit pouncing on people with your sorry-ass political baggage and just say the fuck Howdy.

Fer fux sake it's like y'all are SO desperate to field "players" for your "team" as if it's the most crucial thing in the world.  IT AIN'T.  

Erleichda.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



mmmm - interesting, i'm a ct yankee & call my neighbor a hillbilly for a reason.  i did read your posts b4 i posted here, so 'assumption' isn't quite accurate.   it might just be a hoot seeing you around.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> To the point...
> Are you Liberal, normal or a neo-Con?



Conservative for the most part, sometimes I am flexible. Also courteous until prodded, only takes one poke!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Excellent --- yeah I know what y'all farm in Kentucky now that tobacco's declined.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Welcome neighbor.
> 
> If you been lurking you know the drill.  Hip boots are de rigeur.



Thanks Pogo.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> From south central KY. I have been lurking long enough, glad to join you all and be able to participate not just read.


Popcorn Sutton lives on.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

playtime said:


> welcome to the board & hopefully we can engage in some lively banter...



Thanks PLaytime and yes we can. I'm not as old as Popcorn but I am 65 and realized a while back life is too short to take things to seriously. Political leanings, opinions are just that. We all put our pants on the same way.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > From south central KY. I have been lurking long enough, glad to join you all and be able to participate not just read.
> ...



He does around here! Doesn't look exactly like that but makes a good shine!


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the board & hopefully we can engage in some lively banter...
> ...



unless one is drunk, then all bets are off trying to get pants on correctly...


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

playtime said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Funny, CT is where I was born and raised. Born Groton sub base, raised Waterford. In your case assumption is not accurate, sorry, but for many sadly it is.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



born in waterbury  lived there for 36 yrs, now i live east of the river.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I know where you're headed and many do! Yes tobacco is declined for sure. More soybeans now and some going to hemp. I have 13 acres and have looked into hemp, it's pretty heavily regulated. 

Funny story, I lived in central Maine 10 years, this ex mob guy (yup got out and lived) grew between his corn rows. It got taller than the corn. Then he cut it, square baled it and had it on a truck. Someone told him he better cover it. He said "nah, that just attracts attention and in the open doesn't"


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

playtime said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Drove truck all over that state, pretty familiar with it all! East the CT river?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



It also blocks the sunlight, and that's crucial.

Uh, so I hear


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...



yep.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2019)

lol...  just had to....


----------



## Jackson (Dec 8, 2019)

Welcome, Shawnee!  You are a funny guy.  Liked your story about the Mob guy! We'll get a long fine.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> From south central KY. I have been lurking long enough, glad to join you all and be able to participate not just read.


Hello, Shawnee, welcome to the boards!


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> Yup, had all my shots. Been around the forums world and back. Thanks for the reminder I will go read them now.



Ignore WillHaftawaite. I've been here for years, and have never read the Rules and Guidelines.

Welcome though.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 8, 2019)

Are you a Shawnee Indian?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 8, 2019)

Neighbor... I can call you that cause I am from the Great State of Indiana... Back in the mid 90's thought I was going to have to take up residence in South Central KY. Parents were snowbirds on the gulf coast in Ms. Had taken kids down to see grandparents right before Christmas and for some crazy reason I decided to head to Nashville instead of Memphis... Spent the night just north of Nashville and it was raining and the farther North I got, well you know what happened it turned to ICE... Word on the CB was Ky. had great Snow and Ice removal equipment but the damn mule had died...      I was familiar enough with the road to know about the hill just north of Elizabethtown... Road ( I-65 ) just kept getting worse and worse... Under other circumstances I would have probably kept right on trucking, but my wife had to have a Ford Aerostar Mini Van and it was like a cow on ice... We spent the night in Elizabethtown playing Nintendo and eating pizza... Life was good...

C-Ya round neighbor...


----------



## petro (Dec 8, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Welcome, Shawnee!  You are a funny guy.  Liked your story about the Mob guy! We'll get a long fine.



Thanks Jackson. Yes he was legend up there. He did have to do a few "favors" for the mob occasionally. They could never prove anything but there were odd happenings such as "persons" wanted a restaurant burned down. So someone did, only the wrong one. So next night they went and did the right one! Not kidding. Got more stories, always got stories.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > From south central KY. I have been lurking long enough, glad to join you all and be able to participate not just read.
> ...



Thanks Bluz!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, had all my shots. Been around the forums world and back. Thanks for the reminder I will go read them now.
> ...



Thanks Arron. Actually I did kinda speed read them. Pretty standard rules, just common sense and courteousness. I am always courteous until personally attacked as one found out already. Thought my avatar was actually me, poor sheltered soul didn't recognize Popcorn Sutton, famous moonshiner, and that I was an "old fart sucking off medicare" and on and on. How does one suck off medicare anyway?!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Are you a Shawnee Indian?



My friend Sunni I am the "last of the shawnees"!!! BTW, always enjoy your posts.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


You're quite welcome.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Neighbor... I can call you that cause I am from the Great State of Indiana... Back in the mid 90's thought I was going to have to take up residence in South Central KY. Parents were snowbirds on the gulf coast in Ms. Had taken kids down to see grandparents right before Christmas and for some crazy reason I decided to head to Nashville instead of Memphis... Spent the night just north of Nashville and it was raining and the farther North I got, well you know what happened it turned to ICE... Word on the CB was Ky. had great Snow and Ice removal equipment but the damn mule had died...      I was familiar enough with the road to know about the hill just north of Elizabethtown... Road ( I-65 ) just kept getting worse and worse... Under other circumstances I would have probably kept right on trucking, but my wife had to have a Ford Aerostar Mini Van and it was like a cow on ice... We spent the night in Elizabethtown playing Nintendo and eating pizza... Life was good...
> 
> C-Ya round neighbor...



Yep, we be neighbors! I did 10 years in Maine, lots snow but not so bad ice. Yes ICE HERE is miserable. They still haven't replaced the mule. E town is fine, spend some of my time in Bowling Green, Corvette museum mostly since I have a 2003 anniversary model Z06   Besides my trusty F350 farm truck which is becoming more rusty but still trusty.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > To the point...
> ...




Hello and Welcome conservative friend!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2019)

petro said:


> Welcome to the Jungle.
> 
> View attachment 293891



Thanks Petro!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > To the point...
> ...





Shawnee_b said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > To the point...
> ...



Welcome to the bored!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 8, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Shawnee!  You are a funny guy.  Liked your story about the Mob guy! We'll get a long fine.
> ...


Oh, that is funny!  Guess the mob has to give IQ tests for "mob workers."


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 9, 2019)

Yo hi hee ya go yah yo!!!  Which in Shawnee as you well Know means. Hello and welcome!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, had all my shots. Been around the forums world and back. Thanks for the reminder I will go read them now.
> ...



Obviously you have not read them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Neighbor... I can call you that cause I am from the Great State of Indiana... Back in the mid 90's thought I was going to have to take up residence in South Central KY. Parents were snowbirds on the gulf coast in Ms. Had taken kids down to see grandparents right before Christmas and for some crazy reason I decided to head to Nashville instead of Memphis... Spent the night just north of Nashville and it was raining and the farther North I got, well you know what happened it turned to ICE... Word on the CB was Ky. had great Snow and Ice removal equipment but the damn mule had died...      I was familiar enough with the road to know about the hill just north of Elizabethtown... Road ( I-65 ) just kept getting worse and worse... Under other circumstances I would have probably kept right on trucking, but my wife had to have a Ford Aerostar Mini Van and it was like a cow on ice... We spent the night in Elizabethtown playing Nintendo and eating pizza... Life was good...
> 
> C-Ya round neighbor...



The hill on I-65?  I live here. The hill is on US-31W near Muldraugh.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 9, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> From south central KY. I have been lurking long enough, glad to join you all and be able to participate not just read.


Great to have a new voice on board.  Welcome!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 9, 2019)

skye said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Thank you Skye


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 9, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > From south central KY. I have been lurking long enough, glad to join you all and be able to participate not just read.
> ...



Thanks Oldlady!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 9, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Thanks Hossfly. 

Heard about the cat and dog on rounds and the dog sniffed everything? Cat says "why do you sniff everything" Dog says, "very important messages" Little while longer, more sniffing the cat says "well what does it say?"  Dog says "it says HI!"


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 9, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Yo hi hee ya go yah yo!!!  Which in Shawnee as you well Know means. Hello and welcome!



Thanks Roy. Oh Yeah I knew that, fluent in shawnee


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Well it was confusing, they were right next door to each other and these guys are always pretty high


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbor... I can call you that cause I am from the Great State of Indiana... Back in the mid 90's thought I was going to have to take up residence in South Central KY. Parents were snowbirds on the gulf coast in Ms. Had taken kids down to see grandparents right before Christmas and for some crazy reason I decided to head to Nashville instead of Memphis... Spent the night just north of Nashville and it was raining and the farther North I got, well you know what happened it turned to ICE... Word on the CB was Ky. had great Snow and Ice removal equipment but the damn mule had died...      I was familiar enough with the road to know about the hill just north of Elizabethtown... Road ( I-65 ) just kept getting worse and worse... Under other circumstances I would have probably kept right on trucking, but my wife had to have a Ford Aerostar Mini Van and it was like a cow on ice... We spent the night in Elizabethtown playing Nintendo and eating pizza... Life was good...
> ...



Not that far!


----------



## mdk (Dec 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! All the best.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Are you familiar with the Joe Prather Highway? It eliminates having to travel the hill and allows a way around Fort Knox.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbor... I can call you that cause I am from the Great State of Indiana... Back in the mid 90's thought I was going to have to take up residence in South Central KY. Parents were snowbirds on the gulf coast in Ms. Had taken kids down to see grandparents right before Christmas and for some crazy reason I decided to head to Nashville instead of Memphis... Spent the night just north of Nashville and it was raining and the farther North I got, well you know what happened it turned to ICE... Word on the CB was Ky. had great Snow and Ice removal equipment but the damn mule had died...      I was familiar enough with the road to know about the hill just north of Elizabethtown... Road ( I-65 ) just kept getting worse and worse... Under other circumstances I would have probably kept right on trucking, but my wife had to have a Ford Aerostar Mini Van and it was like a cow on ice... We spent the night in Elizabethtown playing Nintendo and eating pizza... Life was good...
> ...



Admiral Rockwell Tory thanks for your input regarding my Ky. adventure that more than likely was 25 years ago, but my recollection is about the hill on I-65 North of Elizabethtown and how I wanted to avoid it like the plague with Ice on the road... Being in a Aerostar Mini Van with a 12 and 13 year old brother and sister and their mother being from Hawaii and gets cold a 70 degrees, this hill was not a battle I wanted to fight at that time... Ice is not a friend of a mini van... 
I am sure this hill is you speak of is on US-31W is atrocious, just not part of my story...

I knew the hill was on the down slope going North and when you are going down hill its difficult to slow down and stop if needed on Ice... For those of you who take the time to view the video, Happy Trails...

Climbing the Big Hill on I-65 North of Elizabethtown, Kentucky


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2019)

Welcome here.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 12, 2019)

Thank you Dalia.


----------



## beautress (Dec 13, 2019)

Shawnee_b said:


> From south central KY. I have been lurking long enough, glad to join you all and be able to participate not just read.


Welcome to USMB, Shawnee_b. Hope you enjoy the boards.
​


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you Beautress


----------

